# Ψήφισμα συμπαράστασης στους πολιτικά διωκόμενους φοιτητές του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου



## SMED (Oct 8, 2013)

*Ψήφισμα συμπαράστασης στους πολιτικά διωκόμενους φοιτητές του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου*​
Εναντίον πολιτικά δραστήριων φοιτητών του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, εκλεγμένων και μη, έχει στηθεί μια ατελείωτη δικογραφία η οποία στην ουσία συλλέγει καταγγελίες, επιστολές και μαρτυρίες σχετικά με «περιστατικά» που έχουν λάβει χώρα το 2011 και το 2012. Όλα αυτά τα «περιστατικά» αφορούν στιγμές συλλογικών εκφράσεων, κοινωνικών αγώνων, φοιτητικών κινητοποιήσεων και απεργιακών δράσεων, αλλά φυσικά υπό το πρίσμα όλων αυτών που εναντιώνονται σε κάθε φωνή διαμαρτυρίας και διεκδίκησης για ένα καλύτερο αύριο, όλων αυτών που, εξαιτίας του τρόμου τους μπροστά στην απώλεια της βολής τους, δεν διστάζουν να… διανθίσουν τις στιγμές αυτές με ισχυρισμούς περί «βίας».

Ο Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών εξέδωσε το ακόλουθο ψήφισμα συμπαράστασης στους διωκόμενους φοιτητές, έχοντας γνώση τόσο των συγκεκριμένων γεγονότων όσο και της γενικής στάσης των υπευθύνων πανεπιστημιακών σε ό,τι αφορά, αφενός, την πολιτική δίωξη των φοιτητικών αγώνων και, αφετέρου, την αναλγησία τους απέναντι στα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας, όπως το πρόσφατο φιάσκο με το Εξάμηνο Εξωτερικού. 

*Ψήφισμα συμπαράστασης*​
_Αθήνα, 8 Οκτωβρίου 2013_

προς τον *ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΩΝ του ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΞΕΝΩΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΩΝ, ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΑΣ ΙΟΝΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ «Ο ΚΑΠΟΔΙΣΤΡΙΑΣ*»​
*Ο Σύλλογος Μεταφραστών Επιμελητών Διορθωτών δηλώνει την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση και αλληλεγγύη του στους πολιτικά διωκόμενους φοιτητές του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου*. Είναι ηλίου φαεινότερον ότι οι κατηγορίες εναντίον τους συνιστούν μια κακεντρεχή κατασκευή γεμάτη ανεκδιήγητα ψεύδη, με σκοπό την πρόκληση ηθικής βλάβης και σπίλωσης συγκεκριμένων ανθρώπων, αλλά και την τρομοκράτηση της κοινότητας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, στη βάση της ξοφλημένης θεωρίας των «δύο άκρων», που σπεύδουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν όσοι θέλουν να εκμεταλλευτούν την πολιτική συγκυρία για να φιμώσουν κάθε κοινωνική διεκδίκηση.

Βάσει των αιτιάσεων του κυρίου Ιωάννη Σαριδάκη και μελών της Πρυτανείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, όπως η Πρύτανης κυρία Σαλή-Παπασαλή και ο κύριος Σταύρος Κάτσιος, αλλά και της ΠΑΣΠ του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, συνάγεται ότι οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια συλλογικής έκφρασης και διαμαρτυρίας των φοιτητών με σκοπό τη διεκδίκηση καλύτερων συνθηκών ζωής και παιδείας για όλους αποτελεί «πράξη βίας». Από τη δική μας πλευρά, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την ανευθυνότητα του κυρίου Σαριδάκη και τη σπουδή του να αποφύγει τις υποχρεώσεις του ως διδάσκοντα για ένα ολόκληρο εξάμηνο, καθώς και τις ευθύνες της Πρυτανείας για τον υποβιβασμό του επιπέδου των σπουδών στο Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο, δεν έχουμε να δηλώσουμε παρά τον αποτροπιασμό μας για το επίπεδο στο οποίο είναι πρόθυμοι να πέσουν «ακαδημαϊκοί δάσκαλοι», ώστε να δημιουργήσουν το μοναδικό περιβάλλον που θα τους ανέχεται: ένα περιβάλλον άκρατης σιωπής και υποταγής, χωρίς καθόλου απαιτήσεις, όπου τα κακώς κείμενα θα κρύβονται κάτω από τη φαρδιά τους τήβεννο.

*Πιστεύουμε ακράδαντα στην κοινωνική αποδοκιμασία της δίωξης των φοιτητών του Ιονίου Πανεπιστήμιου* και στην ηχηρή και έμπρακτη απάντηση σε όσους επικαλούνται την υποτιθέμενη «βία» των αγωνιζόμενων ανθρώπων με αποτέλεσμα να απενοχοποιούνται φασίστες, ναζί και πραγματικοί δολοφόνοι, αλλά και να καλύπτουν οι ίδιοι οι διώκτες την αχρειότητα της πολιτικής τους και τις ευθύνες που φέρουν για καταστάσεις όπως αυτή.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2013)

Μία απορία, αν ξέρει κανείς, επειδή παρακολουθώ την υπόθεση εδώ και μέρες και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη: αυτό το κείμενο συνιστά ψήφισμα του Συλλόγου του ΤΞΓΜΔ που εκπροσωπεί όλους τους φοιτητές του τμήματος, ή ψήφισμα της παράταξης ΦΑΣΜΑ (Υπάρχει ολόκληρη εδώ);

Σχετικά, να προσθέσω και την απάντηση του Ι. Σαριδάκη στην Αυγή. Σχετική ανακοίνωση έχει βγάλει και η ΠΑΣΠ Κέρκυρας για το γεγονός, ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να μεταφερθεί και εδώ η διένεξη μεταξύ δύο φοιτητικών παρατάξεων - γκουγκλίζεται όμως, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται.


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2013)

Αυτό το κείμενο είναι ψήφισμα του Συλλόγου (το λέει, άλλωστε). Έχει κυκλοφορήσει αρκετά και σε επίσημη μορφή, με υπογραφές και σφραγίδες.


----------



## rogne (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.corfupress.com/v3/koinon...ς-του-ιονίου-για-τη-συνδικαλιστική-τους-δράση

Σε δίκη παραπέμφθηκαν 5 φοιτητές για τις διαδηλώσεις διαμαρτυρίας κατά αποφάσεων του Πανεπιστημίου τα τελευταία χρόνια, εξέλιξη που προκαλεί σφοδρές αντιδράσεις από όλους τους φοιτητικούς συλλόγους.

Όπως καταγγέλλουν οι σύλλογοί τους, οι κατηγορίες περιλαμβάνουν «πολλά διαστρεβλωμένα περιστατικά των τελευταίων τριών ετών στα οποία συμμετείχαν εκατοντάδες φοιτητές, γίνεται απόπειρα στοχοποίησης πέντε ατόμων, με ανακρίβειες και αισχρά ψεύδη».

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του συντονιστικού των φοιτητών, το τέλος του προηγούμενου Σεπτεμβρίου πέντε συνδικαλιστές φοιτητές κλήθηκαν να «παράσχουν εξηγήσεις» στην αστυνομία και τις προηγούμενες ημέρες τους έγινε γνωστό ότι παραπέμπονται σε δίκη!

Αυτή τη Δευτέρα, στις 18.00 στο κτήριο του τμήματος Ιστορίας, συγκαλείται ανοιχτή συνέλευση σωματείων, συλλογικοτήτων, φορέων και πολιτικών ομάδων για τον προγραμματισμό παγκερκυραϊκού συλλαλητηρίου κατά της δίκης των 5 φοιτητών

*Καταγγέλλουν δημόσιο φακέλωμα φοιτητών και καθηγητών!*

Το συντονιστικό των φοιτητών προχωρά σε μία σειρά καταγγελιών κατά της πρυτανικής αρχής, υποστηρίζοντας ότι επιχειρείται η αποστέωση του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου από το ρόλο του ενεργού κυττάρου της κοινωνίας και της φοιτητικής δράσης καθώς οι χώροι του κλείνουν αυστηρώς μετά τις 9 το βράδυ, οι αίθουσες δίνονται μόνο για μάθημα, υπάρχει απαγόρευση σε κάθε συλλογικότητα και άτομο να τις χρησιμοποιήσει.

Καταγγέλλουν επίσης ότι στο κοινωνικό δίκτυο http://my.ionio.gr αναρτήθηκαν όλα τα στοιχεία των φοιτητών, διοικητικών και καθηγητών σε προφίλ που οι ίδιοι δεν δημιούργησαν ποτέ και δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να διαγράψουν, κάνοντας λόγο για «ξεκάθαρο φακέλωμα».

*Ανακοίνωση του Συντονιστικού των Φοιτητών*

Σε ανακοίνωσή του το Συντονιστικό των Φοιτητών του Ιονίου αναφέρουν τα εξής: «Στο Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο μέχρι τώρα είχαμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε συλλήψεις 28 φοιτητών στη πρυτανεία και 10 φοιτητών σε πανεπιστημιακό χώρο. Ο αυταρχισμός ωστόσο δεν περιορίζεται στους φοιτητές που αντιδρούν αλλά επεκτείνεται στο σύνολο της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας. Τα κτήρια του Πανεπιστημίου κλείνουν στις αυστηρά 21.00 μετά από το τελευταίο διάταγμα της Πρυτάνεως, τα κάγκελα έχουν περικυκλώσει πλέον τους πανεπιστημιακούς χώρους, αίθουσες δίνονται μόνο για μάθημα και υπάρχει απαγόρευση σε κάθε συλλογικότητα και άτομο να τις χρησιμοποιήσει. Επιπλέον είδαμε την δημιουργία του κοινωνικού δικτύου my.ionio.gr για το οποίο σπαταλήθηκαν 175.000 ευρώ, σε αυτό υπάρχουν όλα τα στοιχεία των φοιτητών, διοικητικών και καθηγητών σε προφίλ που οι ίδιοι δεν δημιούργησαν ποτέ και δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα να διαγράψουν. Έχουμε να κάνουμε λοιπόν με μια κατάφωρη παραβίαση των προσωπικών δεδομένων, όπως και ένα ξεκάθαρο φακέλωμα.

Η τρομοκρατία που προσπάθησαν να επιβάλλουν με όλα τα παραπάνω, συμπληρώνεται τώρα και με τη χρήση ένδικων μέσων. Βολεμένοι πρώην και νυν καθηγητές του πανεπιστημίου (Ιωάννης Σαριδάκης, Σταύρος Κάτσιος) σε συνεργασία με την πρυτανεία και την ΠΑΣΠ διώκουν πλέον φοιτητές, με μια δικογραφία - χάος που περιλαμβάνει πολλά διαστρεβλωμένα περιστατικά των τελευταίων τριών ετών στα οποία συμμετείχαν εκατοντάδες φοιτητές, γίνεται απόπειρα στοχοποίησης πέντε ατόμων, με ανακρίβειες και αισχρά ψεύδη. Ο ουσιαστικός στόχος είναι η ποινικοποίηση των αγώνων, της συνδικαλιστικής ιδιότητας, της ελεύθερης έκφρασης ιδεών, ο παραδειγματισμός όπως και η τρομοκράτηση των υπολοίπων για το επόμενο διάστημα. Το μήνυμα είναι ένα: όποιος αντιδρά, καταστέλλεται.

Οι διώξεις βασίζονται σε αποδεδειγμένα ψεύδη, είναι καθαρά πολιτικές και εκδικητικές, βασίζονται και ενισχύουν τη θεωρία των δύο άκρων, την ταύτιση δηλαδή των φασιστών δολοφόνων με όποιον αγωνίζεται, πρακτική που υιοθετούν ξεκάθαρα όσοι κίνησαν τις διώξεις. Για αυτό πιστεύουμε πως οι διώξεις αυτές μας αφορούν όλους και η αντίδραση πρέπει και θα είναι μαζική. Ας ξέρουν όλοι αυτοί ότι με τις ύπουλες μεθοδεύσεις τους ούτε μας τρομάζουν, ούτε μας τρομοκρατούν, ούτε μας φιμώνουν. Θα συνεχίζουμε να αγωνιζόμαστε, να εκφέρουμε λόγο και να βγαίνουμε στον δρόμο.
Καλούμε όσους φοιτητές ήταν παρόντες στα περιστατικά να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μας. 

Kαλούμε σε Ανοιχτή Συνέλευση την κερκυραϊκή κοινωνία, σωματεία, συλλογικότητες και πολιτικές ομάδες, τη Δευτέρα 24/2 και ώρα 18.00 στο κτήριο του Τμήματος Ιστορίας, προκειμένου να προγραμματιστεί παγκερκυραϊκό συλλαλητήριο κατά των πολιτικών διώξεων των 5 φοιτητών του Ι.Π.

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΩΞΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ 5 ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ Ι.Π., Η ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ

Συντονιστικό Φοιτητών Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου
[email protected]».

*Ανακοίνωση του Συλλόγου Φοιτητών ΤΞΓΜΔ*

«Καταδικάζουμε την επιχειρούμενη δίωξη φοιτητών του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου, λόγω των πολιτικών τους απόψεων και της συνδικαλιστικής τους ιδιότητας. Η Πρυτανεία, σε συνεργασία με τον πρώην καθηγητή του Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ. Ιωάννη Σαριδάκη και την παράταξη της ΠΑΣΠ ΑΕΙ Κέρκυρας επιχειρούν να σπείρουν κλίμα τρομοκρατίας, να επιβάλλουν ένα αποστειρωμένο περιβάλλον και να καταπνίξουν οποιαδήποτε αντίθετη άποψη, οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια βελτίωσης των συνθηκών που επικρατούν στο πανεπιστήμιο και την κοινωνία. Προκειμένου να πετύχουν αυτούς τους στόχους, δεν διστάζουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν οποιοδήποτε μέσο, ακόμα και να υποβάλλουν μηνύσεις που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Τέλη Σεπτέμβρη πέντε αγωνιζόμενοι συνδικαλιστές φοιτητές κλήθηκαν να «παράσχουν εξηγήσεις» στην αστυνομία και μέσα Φλεβάρη έγινε γνωστό ότι οι φοιτητές παραπέμπονται από τον εισαγγελέα σε δίκη.

Είναι πολύ πιθανό, ο πρώην καθηγητής του Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ. Ιωάννης Σαριδάκης να κινήθηκε νομικά κατά των εκπροσώπων του Συλλόγου Φοιτητών του Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ., λόγω της απόφασης του Συλλόγου Φοιτητών να καταγγείλει την επανειλημμένη και αδικαιολόγητη ασυνέπειά του στις ακαδημαϊκές του υποχρεώσεις, καταγγελία που αυτονόητα στηρίχθηκε ομόφωνα και έχει προωθηθεί στα αρμόδια θεσμικά όργανα από την Γενική Συνέλευση του Τμήματος, για να επιβληθούν οι προβλεπόμενες κυρώσεις. Το ίδιο συνέβη και με τον Αντιπρύτανη Οικονομικών Σταύρο Κάτσιο, ο οποίος καταγγέλθηκε από το Σύλλογο Φοιτητών Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ. για επανειλημμένη ασυνέπεια στις ακαδημαϊκές του υποχρεώσεις και την κακοδιαχείριση των οικονομικών του Ι.Π., αλλά και από τον εκπρόσωπο του Συλλόγου Φοιτητών Τ.ΗΧ.ΕΙ. στη Σύγκλητο σχετικά με τη στάση του στην υπονόμευση του δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου.

Τα συγκεκριμένα άτομα που επιδιώκουν την δίωξη (Κάτσιος, Σαριδάκης, στελέχη της ΠΑΣΠ) είναι ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας στην Κέρκυρα. Η πλειονότητα της, χωρίς να αποτελεί ένα ομοιογενές μείγμα και βεβαίως προερχόμενη από ποικίλες πολιτικές και ιδεολογικές αφετηρίες, στέκεται αλληλεγγύη στους κατηγορούμενους φοιτητές και θα βρίσκεται στο δικαστήριο για να αποκαταστήσει την αλήθεια όσων διαστρεβλώνονται στο κατηγορητήριο.

Η πολιτική δίωξη δεν πρέπει να περάσει.

Θα σημαίνει την ποινικοποίηση των συλλογικών διεκδικήσεων και του πολιτικού λόγου, θα είναι μια ωμή καταδίκη της ελεύθερης έκφρασης στο χώρο του πανεπιστημίου.

Χωρίς πολυφωνία, αντίλογο, κριτική και αμφισβήτηση, το πανεπιστήμιο είναι τέσσερις κενοί, μουχλιασμένοι τοίχοι, δεν διαφέρει καθόλου από φυλακή.

Σύλλογος Φοιτητών Τ.ΗΧ.ΕΙ. / Τ.Ξ.Γ.Μ.Δ.»


----------

